# Used the discout code for Sea France



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

£59.62 return for 7m x 3m motorhome is really good value considering it's over the Christmas period. The website displayed the price but would not move on to book it so I rang through to them and they will honour their internet price over the phone. Got to work out some of the Christmas markets to visit now.


----------

